# My Small Collection Of Electric Watches



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi i do like a lot of types of watches ,just geting into electric a bit more now, i like the hummers most just need to slim out my watch collection a bit so i have a few less wathes its all got a bit out of hand buying,all the best woodu77.


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ah Woodie, you keep showing some real gems, thanks for posting these.

The gold coloured Stellaris for me!

I've managed to accumulate 4 electrics now, 2 Timex, an Edox and a Jaz, I really like them as watches as well as interesting transitional pieces from a cul de sac of watch evolution, the like of which will never be seen again.


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Great selection there.

It's the Longines for me, love the dial, simple and elegant.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

john87300 said:


> Ah Woodie, you keep showing some real gems, thanks for posting these.
> 
> The gold coloured Stellaris for me!
> 
> I've managed to accumulate 4 electrics now, 2 Timex, an Edox and a Jaz, I really like them as watches as well as interesting transitional pieces from a cul de sac of watch evolution, the like of which will never be seen again.





john87300 said:


> Ah Woodie, you keep showing some real gems, thanks for posting these.
> 
> The gold coloured Stellaris for me!
> 
> I've managed to accumulate 4 electrics now, 2 Timex, an Edox and a Jaz, I really like them as watches as well as interesting transitional pieces from a cul de sac of watch evolution, the like of which will never be seen again.


 hi thanks very much yes its was interesting time in watch makeing .a few more photos of the watch you like.all the best woody.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi Woody, you do some cracking watch photos, what do you use to take the pics?


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

luddite said:


> Hi Woody, you do some cracking watch photos, what do you use to take the pics?


 hi thank very much thay are ok not like some you see on the forum but then i only use a very low cost fujifilm jv90 cost me Â£50 new last year ,i try a few other makes in the shop but this had the best macro for that money .i had a fujifilm befor this one that was better and it cost less but thay do not make that one any more have try not to brake this one.all the best woody


----------

